# Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?



## SolidBadBoy (28. März 2010)

*Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

hallo,

ich hab eine kleine frage:

kann ich über das TMC signal was ja über UKW seine meldungen bekommt auch andere daten senden? also kleine datenmengenvon max 500kb oder?
und wenn ja wie groß ist da der übertragungsgeschwindigkeit?

mich intressiert es weil ich was damit vorhab.

der link zu TMX erklärung auf Wiki Link

wäre net wenn irgendjemad bescheid weis drüber :

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## SolidBadBoy (4. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

also ich denk mal, da hier keiner seit längerm mir geantwortet hat, das ich hier im flaschen forum gefragt hab?! Falls ich mich nicht ausführlich genung oder richtig ausgedrückt habe bitte ich um kruze rückmeldung dann werde ich versuchen meinen in Eile verfassten Text nochmal ausführlicher zu schreiben! 


MfG
Solid


----------



## dot (4. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Ich glaube auch, dass du im komplett falschen Forum unterwegs bist  Hoert sich ja eher nach einem Projekt fuer Elektroniker an. Ich hab zwar gerade mal bei Google kurz gesucht, aber etwas zufriedenstellendes war dort nicht dabei. Rein theoretisch wuerde ich aber schon sagen, dass dies moeglich ist. Vermutlich wird eine Senderantenne benoetigt, der Aufbau des Protokolls sollte bekannt sein und entsprechende Hardware die dies umwandelt. Problematisch koennte wohl sein, dass dein Signal von der eigentliche Quelle ueberleagert werden koennte. Naja, ist jetzt nur meine Ueberlegung, da ich mich dahingehend auch nicht auskenne.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Klar ist das theoretisch möglich. Du könntest zB ganz simpel ein audiosignal senden, so wie es ja im Grunde genommen auch "früher" bei 56k-modems der Fall war, oder bei Fax. Die Tonschwankungen sind dann halt die Daten. So hat man das vor Modemzeiten ja auch gemacht, mit Akkustikkopplern. 

Die Frage wäre dann nur, wie sauber das Signal ankommen kann, und damit auch, wieviel Datenbandbreite sich daraus dann ergeben kann. 

Und Du musst natürlich beachten, dass Du nicht einfach so selber auf irgendwelchen Frequenzen senden darfst. zB die für TMC ist ganz sicher nicht erlaubt für Dich, ebensowenig wie Du einfach auf ner Frequenz senden darfst, wo die Radiosender senden. Zudem wäre die Frage, ob Dein Sender überhaupt stark genug wäre, um die der "Profis" zu komplett zu überlagern, damit nur Deine Daten sauber durchkommen (mein Tipp: niemals   ) 

Aber mal angenommen, du sendest auf nem freien Amateurfunkkanal Tonfolgen, die ein Programm aus zB einer Bilddatei erstellt hat, und einer empfängt das und hat das gleiche Programm wie Du nur zum "entschlüsseln", dann geht das natürlich, und dann kann er das Bild auch empfangen.


----------



## Kennwort (5. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

RDS?

tmc ist davon  nicht so weit entfernt.

(ist sowas wie sms für handy, also eigentliche übriggebliebene bandbreite)

hoffer der wiki artikel beantwortet deine frage
Radio Data System ? Wikipedia


----------



## SolidBadBoy (5. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

also ich bin euch sehr dankbar dafür ich würde sagen das ist ein großer sprung gewesen zu erfahren ob dies rein tehoretisch möglich ist!
jetzt kann ich weiter pläne schmieden^^ 

noc ne frage aber: dieses TMC sendet daten über nur EINE frequenz?! Da ja schon deutschlandweit das TMC netz ausgebaut ist würde mich interessieren ob die Geräte auch eine evtl. 2frequenz senden oder ob sie damit dann nicht überfordert sind.

keine angst ich will da jetzt nix lahm legen oder so aber falls das projekt erfolg haben wird, dann könnte es bald in ganz deutschland genutzt werden!


MfG und dankend
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Moment: Du planst was, das viele Leute nutzen sollen können? Ich glaub nicht, dass was auch immer Du vorhast aich nur ansatzweise Erfolg haben wird  TMC sendet auf einer Frequenz, mit deren Wellenlänge nicht viel möglich ist. Du hat 60 bit (!) pro Sekunde, das steht auch in dem wiki-Artikel. 

Das sind pro Minute (!) nicht mal ein halbes kilobyte - ein Bild in der Größe Deines Avatars hier hat 5kb, und da is verdammt viel nur "weiß"... Du bräuchtest allein dafür also mehr als 10 Minuten...  der Avatar von dot hat schon mehr als das 3fache, also über 30min würde man dafür benötigen...

Dieses TMC ist daher nur für Textmeldungen ausreichend schnell. Und in Zeiten von Handys und SMS wird sicher niemand per Funk irgendwelche Textmeldungen senden, zumal Die bandbreite dann auch nicht dafür reichen wird, dass viele Leute gleichzeitig was senden. zB Mobilfunk findet bei mehreren Gigahartz als Frequenz statt, sonst könnten gar nicht so viele Leute gleichzeitig Telefonieren/SMS senden. So was wie UMTS, was für mobiles internet reserviert ist, hat wiederum noch mehr GHz als das "normale" Moilfunknetz. 

Ach so: das ganze wäre auch alles andere als billig zu betreiben, d.h. selbst wenn viele Leute gleichzeitig die Frequenz nutzen könnten, MUSS man von den Usern Geld nehmen, und zwar nicht zu knapp, auch weil Du im Gegensatz zu einem Radiosender nicht einfach irgendwo eine Sendeantenne hinstellen braucht, die für 200km Umkreis reicht, sondern Du müßtest wie beim Mobilfunk alle paar km auch Empfangsantennen aufstellen, damit die Leute nicht selber einen 100.000€ Sender brauchen, um ihre Daten zu senden  und spätestens dann, wenn Du die Kosten dafür wiederhaben willst, wird kein Schwein mehr einsehen, warum man nicht einfach SMS/MMS senden soll  


Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum die Mobilfunkanbieter bisher nicht auf die Idee gekommen sind, ne UKW-Frequenz zu verwenden 


Ich dachte jetzt, es geht nur um ein Experiment, wo Du per Walkietalkie-Modding oder so einem Freund um die Ecke dwas senden willst


----------



## Superwip (5. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

AX.25 ? Wikipedia

Ich glaube auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass es in den 1980ern Radiosender gab, die ein paar Stunden pro Tag Programme für DDR Computernutzer mit AC-1 gesendet haben- man musste das ganze auf einer Audiokasette aufnehmen und konnte es dann in den Arbeitsspeicher laden- aber vielleicht gibt es hier ja jemanden, der aus erster Hand davon berichten kann? ^^

Das mit den Sendern wäre nicht so schlimm, da UKW schon eine weit höhere Reichtweite als GSM oder dergleichen hat was auch ein Vorteil davon ist

Mit einer stationären Anlage auf was weiß ich 50kHz kann man schon auf 50km oder mehr kommen, mit W-LAN oder dergleichen wird man solche Reichweiten kaum erreichen, zumindestens nicht mit legaler Sendeleistung


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Beim C64 hat man ja früher Cassetten benutzt, bevor es Disketten gab bzw. diese erschwinglich wurden. Das Prinzip war ähnlich. Allerdings hat das "laden" dann echt lange gedauert, und das will was heißen beim C64, steht die 64 doch für den speicher des C64 in kbyte...


----------



## SolidBadBoy (5. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Moment: Du planst was, das viele Leute nutzen sollen können? Ich glaub nicht, dass was auch immer Du vorhast aich nur ansatzweise Erfolg haben wird  TMC sendet auf einer Frequenz, mit deren Wellenlänge nicht viel möglich ist. Du hat 60 bit (!) pro Sekunde, das steht auch in dem wiki-Artikel.
> 
> Das sind pro Minute (!) nicht mal ein halbes kilobyte - ein Bild in der Größe Deines Avatars hier hat 5kb, und da is verdammt viel nur "weiß"... Du bräuchtest allein dafür also mehr als 10 Minuten...  der Avatar von dot hat schon mehr als das 3fache, also über 30min würde man dafür benötigen...
> 
> ...




emm wie kommst du aber auf SMS oder MMS damit hab ich nix vor bzw. irgendwie Bilddatein senden! 

ich will auch nur textdaten seden mehr nicht also z.b. ein vollgeschriebenes Office Dokument wieviel KBs hat es schon?! es wird sich nur rein um kleine bit mengen handeln mehr nicht!

mfg
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> emm wie kommst du aber auf SMS oder MMS damit hab ich nix vor bzw. irgendwie Bilddatein senden!
> 
> ich will auch nur textdaten seden mehr nicht also z.b. ein vollgeschriebenes Office Dokument wieviel KBs hat es schon?! es wird sich nur rein um kleine bit mengen handeln mehr nicht!


 ja gut, aber wer will so was denn nutzen? Wer kurze Texte versenden will, nimmt ne SMS oder email, erst recht weil Deine Idee 100%ig nicht kostenlos machbar ist. Und da man ja sicher eh nen PC braucht, um das für Deine Idee nötige Programm zum Senden der Daten zu benutzen: fast jeder hat Internet, wozu dann also per Funk senden, wenn es auch mit ner email getan ist? 


ps: Selbst eine leere Word2010-Datei hat schon fast 10kb und würde also - siehe das beispiel mit Deinem Avatar - wohl ca. 20Min brauchen.


----------



## Superwip (6. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Hier noch eine interressante Seite zu dem Thema:
Maximal möglicher Durchsatz bei ax.25

Eine Übertragungsrate von bis zu etwa 10kBit/s sollte schon möglich sein


----------



## rebel4life (6. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Nen Amateurfunkkanal darfst du nicht als Datenleitung ohne Genehmigung benutzen, denn das wäre eine dauerhafte Benutzung eines Kanals entsprechen und das ist verboten.

Es gab mal in einer Elektor des letzten Jahres einen RDS Sender mit nem Attiny2313, aber das war glaube ich nur zum Einschleifen fürs Autoradio gedacht.

Bei UKW darfst du nur mit 50nW senden, 300mW rechen je nach Antenne für locker mal 1,5km, aber dafür musst du Amateurfunker sein und brauchst ne Genehmigung.


----------



## Superwip (6. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Ich nehme mal an, dass er Amateurfunker ist, sonst würde das ja nicht wirklich sinn machen


----------



## SolidBadBoy (6. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ja gut, aber wer will so was denn nutzen? Wer kurze Texte versenden will, nimmt ne SMS oder email, erst recht weil Deine Idee 100%ig nicht kostenlos machbar ist. Und da man ja sicher eh nen PC braucht, um das für Deine Idee nötige Programm zum Senden der Daten zu benutzen: fast jeder hat Internet, wozu dann also per Funk senden, wenn es auch mit ner email getan ist?
> 
> 
> ps: Selbst eine leere Word2010-Datei hat schon fast 10kb und würde also - siehe das beispiel mit Deinem Avatar - wohl ca. 20Min brauchen.




genau genommen ist meine idee sehr simpel! nur würde ich sie euch jetzt verraten könntet ihr selber daran arbeit und ich dann blöd da steh! 
was ich mit dem doukment/daten bezwecken will ist die sache nicht das was ich senden will! 

bitte jetzt nicht neugierig fragen! Wenns ein flop wird dann pech, zu verlieren hab ich dennoch nix  

mfg
solid


----------



## SolidBadBoy (6. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass er Amateurfunker ist, sonst würde das ja nicht wirklich sinn machen




Nein ich bin nichts der geleichen! Nur ich hab ne Idee die vielleicht Autofahrern gefallen wird 

Wenn ich erstmals klarstelle das die Übertragung einwandfrei funkt werde ich Patent anmelden und erst dann werde ich euch darüber aufklären^^  
also bis dahin warten 

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## NCphalon (6. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Und wenn man einfach morst? Also Morsecode in elektrische Impulse umwandelt un die dann sendet.


----------



## rebel4life (6. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

UKW beschreibt nur die Frequenz bzw. Wellenlänge, Informationen werden in der Regel auf ein Trägersignal aufmoduliert, das kann z.B. in Form einer Amplitudenmodulation oder auch der Frequenzmodulation wie man sie vom Radio kennt geschehen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> Nein ich bin nichts der geleichen! Nur ich hab ne Idee die vielleicht Autofahrern gefallen wird


 hoffentlich isses keine Idee, die dann wiederum den Leuten nicht so gut gefallen wird, die von den durch Deine Idee abgelenkten Autofahrern über den Haufen gefahren werden


----------



## NCphalon (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

@rebel4life: das is mir klar^^ Ich meinte dass man auch Morsecode in EMPs umwandeln könnte, quasi Pulsmodulation ohne Trägerwelle/frequenz... 

das signal würde dann vllt so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die geschwindigkeit wär auch egal, ma könnts theoretisch mit mehreren tausend zeichen/sekunde senden, dann müsst ma vllt statt em relais en transistor verwenden der die impulse halt mit der gewünschten sendeleistung schaltet.

Wörter und Zeichen könnte man mit peaks trennen...


----------



## rebel4life (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Nichts desto trotz darfst du nicht im UKW Band einfach so funken, schau dir mal die freien Frequenzen wie z.B. 433MHz an, da gibt es bei Pollin nette Module für ein paar Euro.


----------



## NCphalon (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Da müssten auch höhere Bandbreiten möglich sein oder?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

also jungs ich danke euch in erster Linie das ihr hier tatkräftig mir hilft einen Weg für die Verbindung zu finden!!!  Also das Gerät was an Board des Fahrzeugs sein wird muss nur Informationen annehmen also empfangen später vllt. mal auch senden aber das wird sehr gering bleiben vllt. 1-2kb 


also dieses morsern eine ganz gute Idee! Und wäre voll ausreichen nehme ich mal an?! Nur funktioniert das heut zu Tage noch? Und das ggf. noch deutschlandweit?
Die UKW Methode allerdings ist aufwendiger da man Genehmigungen dafür braucht!

Ansich, für meinen kleiner Versuch zu Hause würde beides klappen, nur welche Methode wäre die günstigere für die Industrie und den Verbraucher?!

Und wenn das Projekt doch erfolg haben wird kann man dann nicht einfach so wie diese Satelietentelefone die Daten übertragen?


MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> also jungs ich danke euch in erster Linie das ihr hier tatkräftig mir hilft einen Weg für die Verbindung zu finden!!! Also das Gerät was an Board des Fahrzeugs sein wird muss nur Informationen annehmen also empfangen später vllt. mal auch senden aber das wird sehr gering bleiben vllt. 1-2kb


 auf der TMC-Frequnez würde das dann wie gesagt ca. 3-5 min dauern. Du erinnerst Dich: dein 5kb-Avatar dauert über 10Min. 

und wenn das Gerät auch noch Senden soll, kommt das ins SPiel, was ich bereits sagte: entweder man braucht dann auch im Auto sehr sehr starke = teure Sender, oder man muss alle Nase lang Funkmaste aufstellen, die auch ein rel. schwaches Sendesignal von einem Auto empfangen können.




> also dieses morsern eine ganz gute Idee! Und wäre voll ausreichen nehme ich mal an?! Nur funktioniert das heut zu Tage noch? Und das ggf. noch deutschlandweit?


 Morsen ist ja nur das umwandeln von Buchstaben in Tonfolgen, bei denen die Tonlänge dann den Buchstaben identifiziert. "Morsen" hat rein gar keine Aussage darüber, ob man das per Funk oder Telefonleitung oder sogar per Taschenlampe macht - du könntest auch über UKW morsen, wenn Du willst. Du könntest auch ne kleine app schreiben, die per Handy dann als "anruf" einen Text als Morse-Tonfolge sendet, und am empfangenden Handy wäre dann eine app, die das ganze "aufnimmt" und wieder in einen Text umwandelt - das wäre aber sicher daten- und zeitintensiver als eine simple SMS, ansonsten würde man ja immer noch morsen, wenn das ressourcenschonender wäre als moderne Komprimierungsmethoden 

Früher, als die Technik noch nicht gut genug war, um Sprache (verständlich) per Telefonleitung bzw. eine Funkfrequenz zu übermitteln, hat man halt nur gemorst, weil diese Tonfolgen ein gschulter Mensch ohne ein extra Gerät, einfach durch hinhören entschlüsseln kann. zB 3 kurze töne, 3 lange, 3 kurze ergeben die Buchstaben S O S, also einen Notruf. Oder auch in der Schifffahrt per Lichtsignal, wenn Funk nicht möglich war. 





> Und wenn das Projekt doch erfolg haben wird kann man dann nicht einfach so wie diese Satelietentelefone die Daten übertragen?


 was meinst Du mit "einfach" ? Ist Dir klar, wie aufwendig und teuer Satelliten-Telefonie ist? ^^


----------



## SolidBadBoy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> was meinst Du mit "einfach" ? Ist Dir klar, wie aufwendig und teuer Satelliten-Telefonie ist? ^^



einfach die Methode für die Übertragung der Daten

eine andere Frage: wie hatt man TMC finanzieren können? Soweit ich weis hat Deutschland das TMC Netz selber ausgebaut oder nicht?!

mfg
solid


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Soweit ich weiß nutzen die einfach die Radiosender bzw. die Radiosender selbst sind diejenigen, die das Signal mitsenden, da is nicht die Firma TMC, die selber lauter Maste und Sender gebat hat  ^^ zB schau doch mal bei dem wiki-Artikel, da is ne ganze Reihe mit "Deutsche TMC-Sender", das sind alle normale Radiosender. TMC liefert denen halt nur die nötige Technik und die infos.


Und wegen Satelliten-Telefon: das is ja im Grunde technisch auch nur Funk/Mobilfunk, nur halt auf einer eigenen Frequenz und ausgestrahlt von Satelliten, so dass man eben ne Schüssel in Richtung des Satelliten ausrichtet - das senden ZU einem Satelliten is aber teuer, weil es natürlich viel mehr Leistung usw. braucht als wenn Du wie beim handy nur zu einem 2km weit entfernten Sendemast senden musst. Aber rein technisch von der Übertragung her ist das bestimmt nicht nennenswert anders als normales Handy. Bis auf die Frequenz und Sendeleistung halt. ^^


----------



## rebel4life (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Das Handy kann mehr Leistung benötigen als wie ne Richtantenne zu nem Satelliten. Wieso? Ganz einfach, die Leistung hat nichts mit der Reichweite zu tun, die Reichweite errechnet sich durch die Art der Antenne, deren Gewinn und divereser anderer Parameter, einfach mehr Leistung reicht nicht.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß nutzen die einfach die Radiosender bzw. die Radiosender selbst sind diejenigen, die das Signal mitsenden, da is nicht die Firma TMC, die selber lauter Maste und Sender gebat hat  ^^ zB schau doch mal bei dem wiki-Artikel, da is ne ganze Reihe mit "Deutsche TMC-Sender", das sind alle normale Radiosender. TMC liefert denen halt nur die nötige Technik und die infos.




dann passts ja wenn die Idee gelingt werden sich bestimmt paar Radiosender bereit erklären meine geringe Datenmenge mitzusenden


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Das Handy kann mehr Leistung benötigen als wie ne Richtantenne zu nem Satelliten. Wieso? Ganz einfach, die Leistung hat nichts mit der Reichweite zu tun, die Reichweite errechnet sich durch die Art der Antenne, deren Gewinn und divereser anderer Parameter, einfach mehr Leistung reicht nicht.


 
gut, das mit dr Leistung mag sein,  aber de Technik bei SAT ist definitiv viel teurer für den User


----------



## rebel4life (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Jein, der Nutzer kann Kapazitäten mieten, hochstreamen kann er z.B. per Internet, das ist kein Problem, das Problem ist der Transponder usw., da kann man sich gleich ne SDSL Leitung mal nebenher holen.


----------



## Silvecio (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Hi,

ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen und hoffe ich liege mit meinem Tip nicht völlig daneben,  aber bei der Überschrift fiel mir sofort Packet Radio ein. Davon hatte ich das erste Mal so 1990 gehört. Laut Wikipedia ist das auch im CB-Funk möglich, also ohne Amateurfunklizenz.

Lies Dich vielleicht mal in der Richtung weiter ein.

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Jein, der Nutzer kann Kapazitäten mieten, hochstreamen kann er z.B. per Internet, das ist kein Problem


 Moment: wir reden hier doch von Sat-Telefonie. Also etwas, das man grad dann nutzen will, wenn es kein Handynetz oder andere Wege gibt - upstream per Internet kann man also vergessen ^^


----------



## rebel4life (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Ist aber sauteuer die Minute. Cityruf war ja ein ähnlicher Versuch, hat sich aber durch SMS erledigt.


SMS Flatrate und dann per Modul SMS rausschicken.


----------



## Superwip (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Mir fällt gerade noch etwas ein... DVB-T...

Das Digitale TV Signal wird ebenfalls über UKW übertragen (7MHz)

DVB-T hat pro Kanal immerhin eine Datenrate von ca. 12 bis 20 Mbit/s (Die Kanäle werden dabei oft von mehreren Programmen gleichzeitig genutzt)- mit einer ähnlichen Übertragungsmethode sollte einiges möglich sein, das ist ja schon fast W-LAN Niveau

B2W ich glaube, das hier ist nicht unbedingt das ideale Forum für dich...

Vielleicht findest du hier kopetentere Hilfe
http://forum.db3om.de/


----------



## SolidBadBoy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

wir werden ja immer schlauer immer mehr Ideen!  langsam müssen wir sie sammel und dann überlegen was einfach, schnell funktioniert und günstig zugleich ist.

hey jungs ich bin euch sowas von dankbar wenn das ding erfolg haben wird steht euch allen eins zu ihr dürft dann meine tester sein  


mfg
solid


----------



## rebel4life (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Sag einfach, was du willst, ich kann morgen nen Kollegen fragen, der ist Amateurfunker. Der kann sagen ob es geht oder nicht. PN reicht auch.


----------



## bingo88 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kann man über UKW Informationsdaten schicken?*

Ganz abgesehn davon, dass du idR für Funksendungen ne Lizenz brauchst. Ohne die Lizenz kanns richtig teuer werden! Ganz besonders, wenn du dir selber was zusammen lötest...


----------

